# Cloud Computing - Windows Azure



## gowtham (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Learn more about cloud computing and windows azure from this short video.

YouTube - Cloud Computing - Windows Azure

Feedback is highly appreciated!


----------



## puneetgarg (Aug 28, 2011)

hmm nice! today we're actually using cloud computing in every field when we sync our stuff to appear on all devices.. good work with the video


----------



## gowtham (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for the appreciation!


----------

